# louie miami dade male gsd



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has this guy been posted? 


http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, i didnt post him. thanks







soo many GSDs at that shelter


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

